# Need 2011 Michigan Bear outfitter/guide



## bl00dtrail (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm heading back to Ontario this fall but I will be looking for a Michigan bear guide/outfitter in 2011. I don't want to hunt with someone over my shoulder and I like to be able to have at least 2 active bait options. I prefer to run the baits by myself while I'm in camp. I don't mind setting my own stands as well.
I bowhunt only and I will have 5 points by 2011. Any ideas recommendations?


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

wow, i guess it would be nice to have something lined up, but maybe you should wait to see if ya get drawn first!!!


----------



## bl00dtrail (Feb 13, 2005)

MichiganHunter1971 said:


> wow, i guess it would be nice to have something lined up, but maybe you should wait to see if ya get drawn first!!!


Why wouldn't I be able to draw with 5 points? :16suspect


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Dan Kirshner www.wildspiritguide.com

I hunted with them 3 years ago with a bow, I saw 6 bears in the 5 days I hunted with them. All within 30 yards, however I could never get a good angle for a shot. The lodge is great, the people are great and they pretty much show you the first night where your stand is then they leave it up to you to do the rest. I'm planning on heading back this year if I get a permit.


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

5 points is not a gaurantee, I have 7 or 8 now and still have not got drawn so the myth of 5 and you automatically get one is horse*****


----------



## bl00dtrail (Feb 13, 2005)

MichiganHunter1971 said:


> 5 points is not a gaurantee, I have 7 or 8 now and still have not got drawn so the myth of 5 and you automatically get one is horse*****


I'm not stuck on having a first season hunt..... If I can't draw a 2nd or 3rd week tag with 5 points I won't give the DNR another dime in application fees.

edit: I know guys who draw a 3rd week tag every year in Baraga.... with no preference points. I'm sure I can hunt "SOMEWHERE" with 5 points!?!?


----------



## Ranch84 (Aug 5, 2009)

Where a bout's are you applying for. I did my own scouting and went up 5 days before the hunt and saw 7 bear in 6 days of hunting . Not to bad for never doing it before. I hunted in the bergland unit.


----------



## tsddawson (Feb 26, 2010)

Let me know the dates and I could lease you my bait station where my son will hunt rifle only just east of gaylord possibly. I took a 420 lb bear opening day 5 minutes after getting in my stand sept 2009. I like the idea of others planning their hunt and baiting well into the future and I got my tag with 4 points.
[email protected]


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

You have all kinds of options with 5 pts - including 1st hunt in some of the BMU's (just not every one). I would do the homework and figure out where and when you want to go cause that would narrow down the search significantly.

Good luck, wish I had 5 pts!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Hank Pole from Blue Road Bucks...hunt Amasa.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

uptracker said:


> Hank Pole from Blue Road Bucks...hunt Amasa.


Can't go wrong with Hank! And you're guaranteed a tag with 5 pts (1st season).


----------



## Busa Tom (Oct 6, 2005)

I would go Amasa as well, and you SHOULD get a tag with 5 points! I personally went with Rae from Raes U.P Huntn and he was absolutely GREAT! Shot a 320 bear on my second night, and my hunt was just as you wish! He showed me the baits, I had a couple to choose from, and then I baited them myself, had top notch lodging and an overall AWESOME experience! Give him a call, very friendly guy, runs a small operation, with BIG results, only advertises in the woodsnwater news. Tell em Tom the Ironworker sent ya! Rae 906-265-9420


Tom


----------



## bl00dtrail (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info! I'm still shopping for a guide


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

bl00dtrail said:


> I'm heading back to Ontario this fall but I will be looking for a Michigan bear guide/outfitter in 2011. I don't want to hunt with someone over my shoulder and I like to be able to have at least 2 active bait options. I prefer to run the baits by myself while I'm in camp. I don't mind setting my own stands as well.
> I bowhunt only and I will have 5 points by 2011. Any ideas recommendations?


PM me, I have a great guide as well as good place to stay. I'm sure he wouldn't have any problems with your requirements. He quides for the Amasa/Bergland unit. He got me on my bear in 2008 that I shot opening evening. My biggest to date at 309 lbs. dressed.


----------



## Ford 800 (Jan 5, 2010)

A friend of mine used Dan Loyd from Northwest Outfitters out of Chassel. He hunts the Baraga Unit with great success. His hunters stay at cabins on Portage Lake. Dan will bring in a bear for you!


----------



## UplandHntr (May 10, 2010)

uptracker said:


> Hank Pole from Blue Road Bucks...hunt Amasa.


 
Ive heard good things about these folks but dang some of those bears on his site dont look very big.


----------

